
What's wrong with CS research - iamelgringo
http://unqualified-reservations.blogspot.com/2007/08/whats-wrong-with-cs-research.html?dupe=with_honor
======
mmp
This rant would be worth reading weren't it for the fact that programming
language provability is but one of many areas of research in CS, which is
something the author doesn't seem to realize in either of his two rants.

Almost no one cares about program provability, well gee golly, I'd never have
known!

Why should anyone who needed years in grad school to figure that out even be
taken seriously?

------
bayareaguy
Isn't this a dup of: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=43074>

~~~
aswanson
Sure is. I thought pg put in a safeguard against this that would refer you to
the first submittal. Running out of storage space, I guess.

